

Handle passwords with Keychain - charliesome
http://sirupsen.com/handle-passwords-with-keychain/

======
saljam
I wish there was something like Plan 9's Factotum that today's programs used.
It didn't just store keys for you; it handled authentication on behalf of your
client.

<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factotum_(software)>

------
conradev
One feature that is not noted in the article is the configurable access to the
items in the keychain. You can allow certain binaries to access certain items
in the keychain with or without a password. So for example, for your banking
credentials to be autofilled in Safari, you can require the master keychain
password to be entered. This is extensible beyond the browser, though, another
example being SSH key passwords accessible by ssh.

------
yen223
The one issue I have with using Keychain as the primary password manager is
that I lose all my passwords when I cross over to Windows or Ubuntu.

~~~
oellegaard
Indeed, that's what I like about 1password - with their web interface you can
practically access your passwords from everywhere - and hopefully there will
be a ubuntu version soon.

~~~
woogley
I use 1Password's "Anywhere" feature to host my passwords over a VPS. All you
need is a browser (on any OS) at that point. There's also ways to do it over
Dropbox: <http://help.agilebits.com/1Password3/1passwordanywhere.html>

------
nmcfarl
I use this system myself - except without the `security` command and with
random passwords. Which is annoying as my generator is command line, so
there’s a lot of cut and pasting going on. This will be a distinct improvement
to the system.

------
tuananh
what if you're not around your Mac? You're screwed.

------
sunsu
Except...you're kind of SOL if you want to log into something from your mobile
away from your computer, right?

------
asselinpaul
Also its only good if you use a really strong passford in the first place...

------
unkoman
It has great password generation too, especially compared to 1password. The
passwords really are rememberable.

------
tonetheman
yeah if you are mac only this is great, otherwise get a better product.

